# NEW RELEASE: MeisterR R35 GTR Exhaust System with GTROC Members Offer!



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

*NEW RELEASE: MeisterR R35 GTR Exhaust System with GTROC Register Members Offer!*

We have been working for the past few months developing this new exhaust for the R35 GTR.
I am happy to inform that the exhaust is now complete and ready to be offer to the public.

Nissan have done a great job with the R35 GTR. It is a great car that are fast and practical. 
However, they had compromised the "feel" of the GTR in chasing practicality.

As car enthusiast, we like to feel that the car is something special when we are behind the wheels.
We do not want our car to sound raspy or like marbles shaking in a tin can, but we don't want our car to be like a normal everyday "run of the mill" cars either.

*The MeisterR R35 GTR Exhaust was created with one thing in mind, and that is to bring that special "feeling" back to the GTR.*​



Here is a quick list of feature with the MeisterR Exhaust System:

** Large Bore for High Flow:* 3.5" Y-pipe and Primary ensure high flow for more power.

** Unique Design:* On centre 1 into 4 design produce balance flow between the left and the right side of the exhaust.
Y-Pipe with Exhaust Rear section are designed to work together to give an aggressive growl at full throttle but remain sensible at motorway speed.

** High Grade Material:* Hand build from 1.5mm thick T316 Stainless Steel. (Higher Grade than the common T304 Stainless Steel)
MeisterR specified ECR-Glass packing material ensure silencer performance and durability.

** Quality Workmanship:* Completely Back-Purge TIG welded. 
Back Purging weld both surface of the joint creating the strongest and smoothest weld. 
This process costly and time consuming, therefore it is normally reserved for fabrication of exhaust manifold where strength is necessary.

** Track Silencer Add-on available:* We know GTR owners loves the track.
That is why we added a "safety hook" mechanism for additional track silencer on every exhaust system just in case owners need to lower the noise level for track days.

** Aggressive Look:* Quad 5" Slash Cut tips comes standard with the MeisterR exhaust system.
The mounting point of these tips are design to be same as the stock exhaust, therefore you can re-use the stock exhaust tip if you prefer something a bit less aggressive. 
The choice is yours! 

** LIFETIME WARRANTY:* We are so confident about our products that we are willing to offer a lifetime warranty for the original purchaser. 
We even warranty moving parts such as the "flex-joint".
Should anything go wrong, simply send the exhaust back to us and we will repairs or replace the faulty parts.
This is truly the LAST EXHAUST you will ever need to buy for your R35 GTR.


*
GTROC Register Intro Price: £1,995 Delivered (RRP: £2,250)







Complete Exhaust System











3.5" Y-Pipe





























3.5" Primary Pipe










Connection is a combination of flange and sleeve, this double seal ensure the exhaust remain leak free.











1 into 4 Rear Exhaust Section




















Quality TIG Welding











Fully Back Purged Welded











Polished 5 Inch Slash Cut Exhaust Tips











Safety Hooks for Addition Track-day Silencers











Total Weight: 27.50 kg (Y-Pipe: 8.10 kg, Exhaust 19.40 kg) 









​*
I am extremely excited in offering this new system to R35 GTR members, and I am sure owners will enjoy this exhaust system just as much as I do on my own car. 

If anyone have any questions, please feel free to PM me or E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

looks good and well made .
i count 10 welded joins in the mid pipe could some of this not have been mandril bent as this may be a possible weak point in the system?
whats the price of y pipe only?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

andyg said:


> looks good and well made .
> i count 10 welded joins in the mid pipe could some of this not have been mandril bent as this may be a possible weak point in the system?
> whats the price of y pipe only?


Most mandrel bender only can work up to 3" pipes.
That is why you see most exhaust max out at 3" because they are tooling limited.

But we wanted to have a 3.5" primary, so that is why we decided to build our one pipe instead of getting them mandrel bended.
The rear section of the primary pipe also bends in multiple angle very close together in order to centre the connecting flange, so that section is pretty much impossible to do on a mandrel bender.

The entire exhaust are back purge welded, so all the joint are welded on the inside and the outside.
This create a very strong structure and won't fail anytime soon.
That is why we are happy to give a LIFETIME warranty because we don't expect to see the exhaust back.

As we all know, the best warranty is one that you don't have to use. :smokin:


The Y-pipe was designed with the exhaust rear section to work together.
We can have the Y-pipe silenced or not, but the silencer size and density are design for the MeisterR exhaust system.
The Y-pipe is also 3.5", so it will only work on other exhaust with a 3.5" primary pipe.

We haven't got a price for the Y-pipe yet because we design the entire system as a package.
But if you are interested in the Y-pipe alone, I am happy to work something out for you.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Seen these up close as well as fitted, the look and sound bloody awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks lovely. Back box design is very similar to the JDM Password system, i.e. 1 into 4 pipes, and their's sounds nice. 










Yours being 3.5" but with centre silencer should be even better! 



Mart.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Sound clips and cost please. If possible can you pm me link of sound with y pipe only?


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Is VAT included in that £1995 delivereed?

Any burnt stainless tip ? Or black tip ?
What options are available?

PIcture please


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Caveman said:


> Looks lovely. Back box design is very similar to the JDM Password system, i.e. 1 into 4 pipes, and their's sounds nice.
> 
> Yours being 3.5" but with centre silencer should be even better!
> 
> Mart.


We took some inspiration from the above exhaust.
But we decide to take that idea and make everything better.

We use larger diameter so there is no need to expend the end to fit the tips.
We also provide the tips as part of the exhaust.

But the biggest change is that we have a "On Centre" design.
That mean the inner and the outer pipe are equal length, so they provide equal flow.
And because we don't have the extra long runner like the above exhaust, there are no need for resonator at all in the rear.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Sinth said:


> Sound clips and cost please. If possible can you pm me link of sound with y pipe only?


See above


The MeisterR Y-pipe are design to work together with the rear exhaust section.
You cannot use the MeisterR Y-pipe with the standard exhaust as the standard exhaust bore are too small.




B27il said:


> Is VAT included in that £1995 delivereed?
> 
> Any burnt stainless tip ? Or black tip ?
> What options are available?
> ...



Yes, the offer price of £1,995 is including VAT and delivery. 

Burnt Stainless Tip did not work as the heat caused the tip to oxidize.
So we scrap that idea.

Black Tip are in the works as we want to make sure the paint will support the heat.
I recently painted my tip black to see how well the paint last, and it seems fine.
So I will get a set properly powder coated in the coming weeks.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks like a nicer system than the JDM Password design, but I do prefer the high pitch 'shriek' of the Password, despite it probably being less efficient and as well built as yours. 

Anyone know what it is about the Password system that gives the distinctive high pitch?

Mart.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Caveman said:


> Looks like a nicer system than the JDM Password design, but I do prefer the high pitch 'shriek' of the Password, despite it probably being less efficient and as well built as yours.
> 
> Anyone know what it is about the Password system that gives the distinctive high pitch?
> 
> Mart.


That is because the Password exhaust are also using cat-less downpipe and probably a non silenced Y-pipe.
If you look at review from owners, most of them said they love the noise, but it was impossible to live with everyday.
Many of them in the end sold the Password system and go on to something more "manageable".

The MeisterR exhaust system are design around the standard cat downpipe.
We want an exhaust system that you can easily bolt on the car and live with driving everyday.
However, it also must also give you a smile everytime you put the foot down.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Any update on the noise testing of this exhaust with its 'add on' silencers on track?


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Nocturnal said:


> That is because the Password exhaust are also using cat-less downpipe and probably a non silenced Y-pipe.
> If you look at review from owners, most of them said they love the noise, but it was impossible to live with everyday.
> Many of them in the end sold the Password system and go on to something more "manageable".
> 
> ...


Better you make other 'manageable' system that work perfectly with
non catted downpipe


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

looks great! sounds good too. love the attention to detail and quality most of all. maybe you can get together with a vendor on nagtroc (or become a vendor yourself) and share your exhaust over seas?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Alias23 said:


> Any update on the noise testing of this exhaust with its 'add on' silencers on track?


Will be doing that next.
I want to add a few final detail touch to that. 

Trying to get a drive by reading might be difficult however, but will do my best. 



B27il said:


> Better you make other 'manageable' system that work perfectly with
> non catted downpipe


To be honest, I think this system will be manageable even with not catted down pipe.
The entire issue surrounding the Password exhaust is the fact that there are no silencer present.

We use a very densely packed centre silencer and it actually takes out a lot of the noise frequency at low rpm.
Without the catted down pipe, you will get more noise but the noise will not be within the "drone" frequency range.

Some car require a lot of silencer because they naturally produce a horrible exhaust tune.
The GTR VQ38 engine actually make a very nice exhaust note, so it is very easy to work with and can get away with less silencer.




mindlessoath said:


> looks great! sounds good too. love the attention to detail and quality most of all. maybe you can get together with a vendor on nagtroc (or become a vendor yourself) and share your exhaust over seas?


If members of NAGTROC are interested, I am more than happy to join up as a vendor.
Or if anyone are interested, happy to work something out as I actually have contact in the USA that can handle the distributor if needed.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Perhaps speak with Joe at boost logic?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Perhaps speak with Joe at boost logic?


I don't think I have enough manufacturing capacity or margin for distribution through an agent yet.
Any third party who are willing to distribute a product will want a good margin for doing the work.

Realistically I just don't think I have that much margin to give as this exhaust is extremely complex and time consuming to build, so the cost are much higher than a normal aftermarket exhaust such as Milltek.

I think this exhaust will remain an exclusive item.
I don't intend to sell this exhaust by the hundreds, nor do I think we have the capacity to do so.

But if USA owners are interested, I have the channel to hold stock within the USA for immediate distribution if needed.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Updated with the latest sound clip at the top. 
It isn't a very professional clip, but the sun was out so its rude not to get the car out for a sound clip.


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Really Nice.....
Love the sound


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds very nice.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Good to see you guys like the sounds. 

Like I said, this is with the standard down pipe still.
So installation will be easy and should still pass MOT.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

A few of you had asked, so here it is...

*Shadow Black Tips* :smokin:






















This is the first prototype tip, that is why I only have ONE Tip.

But this look so good I am going to put some into production... will have some updated pictures of the complete exhaust with black tips in about a week time. 

I think it looks awesome... especially on a Black GTR. :clap:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Just comparing this to the other very popular (in the UK) exhaust and is cheaper if I get my prices correct? Very tempting!

Mister R - £1,995

Milltek - £1,779.79 

GTC - £2,400 (but this is Ti so maybe expected to be a bit more)


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I think you need to compare this to the 90mm milltek which is around £1900 + VAT so about £2280

Also the GTC 89mm Titan is £1700 fro the rear section + £700 for the y-pipe + VAT according to their website so around £3k total

I'm completely stumped as to what to go for. Unless i can listen to all 3 types of exhaust all next to each other at the same time i really dont know which to go for!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

SamboGrove said:


> I think you need to compare this to the 90mm milltek which is around £1900 + VAT so about £2280
> 
> Also the GTC 89mm Titan is £1700 fro the rear section + £700 for the y-pipe + VAT according to their website so around £3k total
> 
> I'm completely stumped as to what to go for. Unless i can listen to all 3 types of exhaust all next to each other at the same time i really dont know which to go for!


Ok, the prices I have for the Milltek must be for the 76mm then?

So looking around £2500 as an average price then with the popular "UK" exhausts.......so many choices :lamer:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

My japspeed including back section, y-pipe and downpipes was about 1k all in. Fitted by SVM on my 650R and I can't see how any exhaust noise can be better. Yes, its loud but the only way to desctibe it on full chat is jet aircraft. It puts a smile on mine and anyone else who's in the car face every time. Nick the Tubman put some videos of it here if you search for japspeed. Very well made and really nice guys to deal with.

Ameen's heard it....see what he thinks. Worth a thought.....


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Damn 1k !! Im tempted


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm completely stumped as to what to go for. Unless i can listen to all 3 types of exhaust all next to each other at the same time i really dont know which to go for!


It is difficult to actually put noise down a video, I did my best to capture the sound.
It depends on people budget and requirement.

For MeisterR, we didn't just build an exhaust to sell, but we build an exhaust using the highest quality material, the highest quality craftsmanship, and a unique design that will create a special noise.

We don't just want an exhaust, but we want an exhaust that will perform and last forever.

That was one reason we didn't use Titanium (other than cost reason).
Titanium are light because it is thin, and that mean it isn't very strong; especially against impact.
After consideration, we decided to make strength and durability a main concern over marginal lightness.
This is why we created the exhaust out of T316 Stainless Steel with 1.5mm wall thickness.

The ECR-Glass packing used in the silencer is also made custom made to MeisterR specification.
The packing material are woven into a matt so it does not blow out like the fiberglass material found in normally in cheaper exhaust system.
This ensure quality, durability, and longevity. (We want an everyday useable exhaust without massive drone at motorway speed)

We also made a 3.5" system to ensure flow won't be restricted by higher horsepower car.
So if owners decided to go for larger horsepower, it won't be restricted by the MeisterR exhaust system.


If you look at other exhaust available for the GTR, no one use T316 Stainless Steel and back purge TIG welding... they are rare, expensive, and time consuming to build.

Our bends had to be imported from France because no supplier in UK even carry the bends we need in T316 material (Plenty of T304), that is how rare the MeisterR exhaust are.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

First batch of the black exhaust tips should be ready next week. 
So the exhaust are all ready for delivery next week.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Could you post a pic with all four black trims installed?

Also would the oem y-pipe slip back on to this come MOT time to pass the emissions test if de-catted down pipes were installed?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Will the tips fit a stadard exhaust ? if so what price are the tips.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

SamboGrove said:


> Could you post a pic with all four black trims installed?
> 
> Also would the oem y-pipe slip back on to this come MOT time to pass the emissions test if de-catted down pipes were installed?



Yes, the MeisterR Y-pipe was design base on the dimension of the standard Y-pipe.
So the standard catted Y-pipe should fit on come MOT time. 



ChuckUK said:


> Will the tips fit a stadard exhaust ? if so what price are the tips.


The Black Tips are design to have the same fitment as the standard exhaust tips, so it should just clamp on to the standard exhaust. 

We will have the exhaust tips ready this week, will report on the price once we got everything ready.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Any update on the performance of the track silencers?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

wow, that's a nice sounding exhaust. First R35 I've heard that sounds more or less like a proper RB26 Skyline!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Alias23 said:


> Any update on the performance of the track silencers?


Getting them done this week, just need to get a decibel reader to give some hard figures. 



kismetcapitan said:


> wow, that's a nice sounding exhaust. First R35 I've heard that sounds more or less like a proper RB26 Skyline!


You know you want to get a GTR.... 
All the joy of the R32 with creature comfort of the RS6.... You know it make sense..


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

*New Pictures: Black Exhaust Tips

MeisterR Exhaust now complete and ready for sale!










































Comments welcome, but I think they look awesome! :smokin:
​*


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Mate they look the mutts nuts :smokin:

What sort of treatment have they had to make them black? Powder coating? Is it going to stand up to the repeated high temp cycles long term?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

SamboGrove said:


> Mate they look the mutts nuts :smokin:
> 
> What sort of treatment have they had to make them black? Powder coating? Is it going to stand up to the repeated high temp cycles long term?


Yep, very happy with them, looks much better in person too.

It is powder coating, had a long chat with the company and all agreed that the coating should be fine.
The coating are baked in at over 200C, and the GTR exhaust being very far away from the engine will not see such high temperature.
(If this was a Porsche 911, then the coating may not work)

I actually spray painted the tip with normal paint to see how well they last before the powder coating, and there was no issue.
So I can't see this powder coat being a problem when normal spray paint didn't crack. 

The Black Exhaust Tip will be an optional extra charge, but for the first few exhaust I will included this option free of charge should customers be interested. :smokin:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Update:

Been driving the car in traffic, through country roads, on full boost, etc... for 2 solid days now.

So far the black colour tips has been fine.
I get out to touch the tip, and it was hot but not very hot.

Therefore, looks like the powder coat will hold up pretty well.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Exhaust now ready for sale and order are being taken. 

Came back to Maplin with a noise meter to take some numbers.
Noise taken using MSV rules, 0.5 meter away from exhaust at 45 degrees angle.

Here is what I got:

Idle: 86db
2000rpm: 89db
3000rpm: 101db
Max Registered from idle to hitting the rev limiter (4500rpm): 104db

This is without the add on track silencer... will update that at a later time.


----------

